# Does Pondtite Melt?



## billzey (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question (the title is pretty self explanatory) Does Pondtite melt or change at all when exposed to 40-45 degree temperatures for the entire day, every day? I'm planning on making a feature out of foam and acrylic render and sealing it with Pondtite and was wondering if making it the main basking area would be ok. Sorry if someone has already asked this I searched but couldn't find an answer.

Cheers


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 21, 2011)

i personally wouldnt risk it directly under/alongside a basking light at that sort of temp. you'd be better of making a special basking spot by putting a log up high or using a slate tile under it.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 21, 2011)

It has a boiling point of 100*C according to the MSDS on the bondall website.
If it is designed for outdoor ponds, how hot do you think surface temps can get in its typical application?
However a enclosed environment could be susceptible to fumes.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 21, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> It has a boiling point of 100*C according to the MSDS on the bondall website.
> If it is designed for outdoor ponds, how hot do you think surface temps can get in its typical application?
> However a enclosed environment could be susceptible to fumes.



True, That is stated on the MSDS.... however, boiling point is in reference to a liquid form ! 

Unless you live in the middle of the desert you are not going to get 40c-45c for 10 hours a day without any shade. Pondtite is designed for ponds, which normally live with a max of 4-5 hours sun on any given spot. with a max of maybe 45c for 4-5 hours for a few days if you're unlucky. and even then I doubt the surface temp would get that hot if you consider that it is painted onto concrete and there no restriction of air movement.


----------



## hurcorh (Nov 22, 2011)

i'd think you would be more worried about the foam melting before the pondtite.


----------



## billzey (Nov 22, 2011)

Forgot to mention that the tip top of the basking spot would be thermostat controlled to 40 deg C. I said 40-45 to allow for any possible fluctuation. Also the enclosure is very well ventilated with vents in the back and huge vents in the lid. I could install a small fan if necessary. Would you still not risk it? I guess I could put some slate on top of the foam feature for use as the actual basking spot but it would look a bit off and may have no effect anyway......


----------



## Sofoula88 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes it will change colour.. I dnt think it's made for painted surfaces and personally I kinda hate pondtite .. It's jst not a good sealer to use for rwptile stuff imo.. It's slippery,so u basically have to add sand everywhere,it's shiny,not completely waterproof and worst of all fades and changes the colour... Did with me anyway.. However I've had mine under my basking so I'll tell ya now it won't melt (will get very hot) but haven't had an issue with melting..but def will change colour..if I was you I'd get something else to sir under or if you like making ur own furniture like me..find another sealer that's better suited for reptile stuff like hides,basking platforms etc... And let me know when u do lol..
Good luck


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 22, 2011)

Clear pondtite clearly states on its labeling that it is not flexible or designed to be applied to flexible surfaces. Not even fiberglass ponds. The tiniest bit of flex will cause pondtite to crack. Painted foam is too soft and will flex easily and get hairline cracks and leak, hence the reason so many of us coat the foam in render/cement or grout use oxides to colour the render and just use minimal paint for highlighting prior to
sealing !

direct from bondall website:
*PONDTITE CLEAR 

​DESCRIPTION
[FONT=YHSKAS+Swiss721BT-RomanCondense][FONT=YHSKAS+Swiss721BT-RomanCondense]Bondall PondTite Clear is a brushable product that forms a tough, seamless, waterproof coating for water bearing objects. It is suitable for use on masonry surfaces only. It is environmentally friendly, simple to use and easily washable/cleanable
Bondall PondTite Clear (unlike the PondTite colour range) is a non-flexible product that will not allow for any surface movement. When using PondTite Clear, it is therefore essential that the surface area is of high quality. If the surface is questionable, PondTite Clear is not suitable for use and a PondTite colour-based product is recommended as an alternative.
[/FONT][/FONT]​*​[FONT=YHSKAS+Swiss721BT-RomanCondense][FONT=YHSKAS+Swiss721BT-RomanCondense]√ Ideal for: Fish ponds
Bird Baths 
Water features 
Holding tanks (non-potable) (not for human consumption)
Reflective pools 
[/FONT][/FONT]
X Not intended for:
Swimming Pools
Fountains Spas
Glass or fiberglass
Glazed or semi-glazed surfaces
Plastic, metal, wood
Painted surfaces 

Yes it's shiny, small price to pay for easy clean. You'd only add a bit of sand to it if you had small lizards/ geckos running over it. My 1.5 meter pythons don't find it a problem. As for the colour change I'd suggest it's caused by the excessive heat. One of my tanks has had pondtite for 2 years and suffered no discoloration in the slightest !


----------



## billzey (Nov 22, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Clear pondtite clearly states on its labeling that it is not flexible or designed to be applied to flexible surfaces. Not even fiberglass ponds. The tiniest bit of flex will cause pondtite to crack. Painted foam is too soft and will flex easily and get hairline cracks and leak, hence the reason so many of us coat the foam in render/cement or grout use oxides to colour the render and just use minimal paint for highlighting prior to
> sealing !
> 
> direct from bondall website:
> ...



http://www.crommelin.com.au/images/newProducts/Pond Sealer Clear.pdfFound this in my shed. Seems almost the same as Pondtite. What do you reckon?


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 22, 2011)

you're right, the product you've mentioned does sound similar
actually used that brands tile and grout sealer (its not shiney) on the vertical surfaces of my 'Bali' tank with good results, i did use the pondtite on the horizontal surfaces though, so its easy to clean and excrement wont soak in.
(all my foam is covered with render)


----------



## billzey (Nov 22, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> you're right, the product you've mentioned does sound similar
> actually used that brands tile and grout sealer (its not shiney) on the vertical surfaces of my 'Bali' tank with good results, i did use the pondtite on the horizontal surfaces though, so its easy to clean and excrement wont soak in.
> (all my foam is covered with render)



I think i'll use the crommelin stuff all over and use fine grain sandpaper to buff out the shininess (like in lizard landscapes) if the need arises. Thanks heaps for the help and your Bali tank looks awesome!!


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 22, 2011)

You're welcome, and thankyou


----------



## Pufferfish (Nov 23, 2011)

Pondtite does melt at high temperatures. 
I had a monitor tank at 50 degrees and melted. 
Do not have it directly exposed to a heat source.


----------



## billzey (Nov 23, 2011)

Pufferfish said:


> Pondtite does melt at high temperatures.
> I had a monitor tank at 50 degrees and melted.
> Do not have it directly exposed to a heat source.



I was going to test it for a few days first in identical conditions. How long did it take for yours to start melting?


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd try it for a few weeks rather than a few days
Set up the tank where it will eventually live. Close the tank as if it were occupied and then see how the pondtite goes and if you can smell any fumes of any sort


----------



## billzey (Nov 23, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I'd try it for a few weeks rather than a few days
> Set up the tank where it will eventually live. Close the tank as if it were occupied and then see how the pondtite goes and if you can smell any fumes of any sort



Yea that sounds like a more accurate experiment I will do that. 

Cheers


----------



## her_xr6t (Nov 25, 2011)

I used it in my enclosure and it's perfect, makes for a rad finish.


----------



## billzey (Nov 26, 2011)

her_xr6t said:


> I used it in my enclosure and it's perfect, makes for a rad finish.



Is is exposed to 40+ degrees?


----------



## her_xr6t (Nov 28, 2011)

32-34•c 
But it hasn't even the slightest sign of flaking or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billzey (Nov 30, 2011)

If anyone is still interested I called Cromellin and the guy said that "pond sealer clear" should be able to withstand temperatures of up to 70 or 80 degrees celsius. I'm still gonna test it anyway.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL, good thinking on the testing... Never trust a salesman 100%. Maybe you should have asked him if he'd pay all vet expenses if it gave off fumes or failed at the temps you're planning on using


----------



## billzey (Dec 12, 2011)

Jax I tested it at 40-50 degrees for about a week and it was fine. Then the thermostat stopped working and the heat emitter melted the probe! When I found it it the tile I sealed for the test was too hot to touch and the probe had reset in a pool but there was no sign that the sealant had melted. It probably did though just didn't move as it was on a flat surface.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd be more concerned the the thermo stopped working. Back the wattage of the globe off to as low as you can but still get the heat you want Without the thermo


----------



## ShepQLD (Dec 13, 2011)

interesting. I used pontite for my walls and havent had any issues, although i have heat coming from the ground and from a light above and not directly on it, its still exposed to pretty high temps though and has been for the past four months. Actually one corner on one tank sits on a slate slab that is directly above the basking spot at 32 degrees and I havent seen anything to suggest it cant withstand the temps. Im just about to start making a few more enclosures though, is the general opinion that pondtite shouldnt be used? because obviously Id rather not risk it in the next ones if there is a known issue with it?


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 13, 2011)

There is no known issue that I'm aware of, but I don't know that I'd be using it for anything other than standard snake basking temps of under 35c. Lizards don't need the same sort of 'liquid barrier' that snakes do, they produce very little urine compared the the average sized carpet snake


----------



## 5potted (Dec 13, 2011)

I used the Crommelin on my hides last time as Pondtite was not available and it ended up giving off toxic fumes under heat so won't be using it again... and thats after a month of curing... did you have any problems with fumes when you used Crommelin?


----------



## billzey (Dec 13, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> There is no known issue that I'm aware of, but I don't know that I'd be using it for anything other than standard snake basking temps of under 35c. Lizards don't need the same sort of 'liquid barrier' that snakes do, they produce very little urine compared the the average sized carpet snake



Oh well in that case I won't bother sealing. thanks


----------

